# Is Tom Bombadill someone who'd get anoying?



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 22, 2002)

*POLL: Is Tom Bombadill someone who'd get anoying?*

A friend of mine says Bombadill could get anoying. I'm sorry I... I just don't see it!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 22, 2002)

they didnt talk enough about old bombadillo.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 22, 2002)

I get the idea being around Tom would be like being around someone who whistles or hums all the time.

 
 

I mean how long could somebody go around singing "Hey doll derry doll ring a ling a shamma lamma ding dong" before you'd want to scream? 


It's kinda like arguing with Harad. 
If you get my drift.......


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 22, 2002)

"Sigh" I'm sorry. I just really don't see how. Oh, I get it. Maybe I'm just someone who hums or whistles all the time? Oh, I don't know. I simpley don't see how to get bored with old Tom!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 22, 2002)

those whole 2 chapters were just a waste of time.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok, now I'm sad! Poor old Tom! Am I the only one who apreciates him? "a waste of time" _honestley_! What would the hobbits have done with out of good ol' Tom Bombadillo!?
_Hey! Come derry dol! Hop along, my hearties!_ 
I love that old song! Are their any other people out their who like Bombadil?


----------



## Bucky (Apr 22, 2002)

Wait a minute!

I like Tom in the book.

I just happen to understand that he could get on somebody's nerves.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 22, 2002)

Right, then what about mister amerxtremist? Humph! Waste of time... Grumble, grumble...


----------



## Landroval (Apr 22, 2002)

Was annoying. Is annoying. Ever shall be annoying. Notice: no smilies.


----------



## Xanaphia (Apr 22, 2002)

I couldn't really say if Toms annoying, but I most certaintly DO NOT think the two chapters on him were a waist of time!!! This world could use some people like him around that always looked on the bright side of things.Anyone who thinks Tom is a waist of time needs to be a bit more like him!
P.S.ILLOTRTM-am I the friend that you said thought he was annoying? If I am I didn't mean it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 22, 2002)

I imagine that sometimes, if you were married to him or just around him a lot, he would get on your nerves... like a spouse who is chipper and up and singing at five in the morning when you want to sleep... etc... If you do not want to sleep you might like it. If you do it would be pre-murder stage.


----------



## Greenwood (Apr 22, 2002)

While I enjoyed Tom in the book, I cannot say I was sad to leave him behind. I always dreaded how he would come off in a movie. I was glad Jackson left him out.


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Probably yes...


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 23, 2002)

Xanaphia- Yes you ARE that friend. It's ok. All is forgiven, now I've met these pesimists! I give up! I guess old Tom is just not cut out for the real world. I'll always be his loyal fan! Yay Tom!


----------



## Bucky (Apr 23, 2002)

Greenwood:
Danny Devito would've been Tom in the movie.


----------



## Greenwood (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bucky _
> *Greenwood:
> Danny Devito would've been Tom in the movie.  *



But think of the technical difficulties of making the hobbits look small next to DeVito!  

But DeVito might have carried it off.


----------



## EverEve (Apr 23, 2002)

I guess he was alright in the book, but I started getting annoyed with his "Merry dol, derry dol!" after a while. Its just IMHO.


----------



## Bombadil's Bane (Apr 23, 2002)

Bombadillo boy shoulda been eaten by the Balrog   DEATH TO BOMBADIL!!!!


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 23, 2002)

oooh... vicious, aren't we... I kind of resemble Bombadil in that I'm always spouting out nonsense, so I think we would get on each others nerves because we would be filling up each other's air space.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 24, 2002)

> oooh... vicious, aren't we... I kind of resemble Bombadil in that I'm always spouting out nonsense, so I think we would get on each others nerves because we would be filling up each other's air space.


lol - Now this I like 
Bombadil's Bane- Though I respect your oppinion, this girl's got more than one bone to pick with you.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 24, 2002)

It didn't make a lot of sense, but I think it was a nice interlude. Sort of like in the Hobbit when the stop at Beorn's. He helps them and they move on.


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 24, 2002)

I loved the chapters on Tom B. in the books, but I wouldn't want to live with him! Not only is he always singing nonsense, but he's sort of mysterious about things. He's be fun to have as a friend to visit (and definitely to bail me out if I get caught by a barrow wight).


----------



## Lindir (Apr 25, 2002)

I think he is a bit annoying. I don't hate the chapters he's in, but I don't find them all that interesting either. All they do is eat, sleep and talk and then eat, sleep and talk some more. Tom Bobadill, although a merry old fellow, is in my opinion the least important character in the books.


----------



## Legolam (Apr 25, 2002)

I have to say, I'm not a big fan of Ol' Tom. He's definitely like one of those cheery people that are happy all the time, and sometimes you just want them to shut up and leave you in peace (my flatmate is a very chirpy person, so I know a little about this!  ). He would definitely start to annoy me after about 3 seconds!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 26, 2002)

Everyone gets a annoying even Tom......and now I'm annoyed very much...


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Apr 27, 2002)

Tommy B could get really annoying. I mean think about it. Constantly singing. He just wakes up in the morning and sings, and sings.................................. .and sings some more!!!!!I seriously couldn't live with that


----------



## EverEve (Apr 27, 2002)

I really can't stand when someone is very cheery all the time. And I realize that some of you that know me would think that I am very hypocritical (if its not a word already, it is now) cuz I am very hyper person, but you know I do get depressed sometimes........especially lately......


----------



## Arigorn (Apr 27, 2002)

I don't really know. Just imagine if you were to go all the way to mordor with Tom Bombadil sining in your ear!!! Oh my word that would be ANNOYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But then again, the world needs something interesting in this world


----------



## ReadWryt (Apr 27, 2002)

The insertion of Tom B. is a marvelous means of demonstrating to the reader and the Hobbits that there is a long history and there are powers in Middle-earth that are beyond their wildest imaginings. One is left with the impression that Tom is indeed greatly powerfull and that he commands tremendous respect, no matter how silly he seems, and the fact that the ring has no effect upon him...that he possesses such authority and strength and then at the Council of Elrond it is stated that he would STILL be no match for Sauron's forces none the less is the first glimpse of just how powerfull Sauron himself is...


----------



## Mad Adski (Apr 27, 2002)

*What?*

Tom Bombadil, boring?

NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS. It's good to be back!


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 27, 2002)

No matter how annoying Tom would be in person, I sort of liked the interlude... It's a lot better than those apparently non related parts of other books... The turtle crawling across the road chapter in "Grapes of Wrath".... Long descriptions of Arcitecture in "The Hunch Back of Notre Dame"... You get my drift..... BORING!!!


----------



## Oren (May 10, 2002)

I dont know. It would prbably get very annoying after a while, it would be like trying to go to Florida with a person in back of you Humming, whistling, and singing at the top of his lungs. But on the other hand he would help you out with tons of things you get into trouble. But it would be kind of fun and it would be more uprising of your spirit in the times when you are scared. Like a Hobbit.


----------



## wonko (May 10, 2002)

i think bombadil is a cool cat but he definitely would get annoying singing his songs... maybe if he varied his tunage a little bit i wouldn't get annoyed


----------



## HLGStrider (May 10, 2002)

Yes... this thread has resurfaced... I think that singing could be frustrating at times..


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (May 13, 2002)

Oh wow. I agree w/ u Readwryt. The chapters on him weren't a waste; they were meant 2 show the different types of people who lived in middle earth. And I'm sure that after all that they'd been through, the hobbits were happy 2 meet someone who was optimistic & encouraging. Tom wasn't useless. He helped Frodo & Co. get out of the Old Forrest & saved them from the Barrow Wights.


----------



## Elu Thingol (May 14, 2002)

Bombadil is an amazing character, never the less listening to his jibberish for a while would be like being trapped in a car on a family vacation and being forced to sing 'the wheels on the bus go round and round' for the whole time.

PS: This has never happened to me and if it has happened to you I feel extremely sorry for you.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 14, 2002)

Actually, in my family, I was usually the one singing and it was our own versions of songs... You know... 'Why do vultures suddenly appear, everytime you are near..."


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Feb 6, 2004)

I voted no...since I'm sometimes like that, singing all the time when I listen to music...I probably could take that, I'm not so sure of others...
You know, I had completely forgotten Tom Bombadillo until I read about him again just now. 
The question burning in my mind is the WHO HE REALLY IS? He's older than Sauron and many others and master of the Old Forest...maybe Tolkien had some subconscious idea of who he presented...but he didn't want to make direct allegory...


----------



## celebdraug (Feb 6, 2004)

thank God he want in the movie! They would end up being 10 hours long


----------



## meneldor (Feb 6, 2004)

good and bad, nice to have someone around who truly enjoys life and can pick you up sometimes. also when its monday morning your late for work and you have a migraine and ten hours of work ahead of you and toms in your your face singing about happy farts coming out of his rear its time to put the midget in the closet for jussssssssssssssst a liitle while.


----------



## Bombadillo (Feb 6, 2004)

Bombadil annoying???? no way, just skipping and jumping and behaving like old tom is my ultimate wish!!!!


----------



## Niniel (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh please Bombadillo... you don't mean that I hope?
But yes, I'd say he does get annoying after a while, I'm happy he wasn't in the movie and that he doesn't occupy more space in the book than he does. Most annoying of all is that people on TTF keep opening up new threads about him, while we really have established by now that he can't be explained... so stop trying to!!!


----------



## FIRELILY (Feb 6, 2004)

Bucky said:


> Greenwood:
> Danny Devito would've been Tom in the movie.


I've imagined the actor who played Hagrid in Harry Potter in the role of Tom (who, by the way, I think would be great to hang out with) or maybe that Scottish actor Billy Connelly.


----------



## Baruk Khazad! (Feb 6, 2004)

eventually I would tell him to sit down and shut the **** up lol


----------



## JRRTFAN09 (Dec 31, 2004)

No, I think that being around someone who is that happy all the time then some of it might rub off on you. Being happy isn't always a bad thing!!


----------



## Morgul Agent (Dec 31, 2004)

I do like him in the book, but the way the question is phrased...yes, I think he could get annoying.

I also think they were 100% right to leave him out of the film. It's funny to still hear people complain about that, when most of us can admit that seeing Tom in the films would have been very un-movie-ish.

It IS cool that he can wear the One Ring to no effect, however! He's the only character who ever did that. And regarding 'who he really is', isn't there a thread about that question? I remember reading a thread somewhere once, and I think that in the end it's not really clear who he is. Some say he's Manwe, some say he's Tolkien, some say he's Iluvatar, but in the end I think it says he's none of the above. Also, apparently he was first based on a toy his kids had, a toy which looks exactly how Tom is described, and which lead to the book called "The Adventures of Tom Bombadil", (which is really just a few Tom songs).


----------



## Thráin II (Dec 31, 2004)

Who is Tom Bombadil? HAH! Check the letters of Tolkien (can't remember the number) and you will read there the best answer you're ever going to get (though not good enough some would say).

And yes, he would get annoying but I think you'd endure it without much complaint since you were sleeping in his house, eating his food and being constantly rescued by him.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: POLL: Is Tom Bombadill someone who'd get anoying?*



ILLOTRTM said:


> A friend of mine says Bombadill could get anoying. I'm sorry I... I just don't see it!



He's a piece of work all right. I guess it would depend on one's personality. Not everyone would cotton to him, while others — certainly Goldberry — couldn't get enough!

Barley


----------



## Jotun (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah, he'd get annoying, but everyone's annoying at some point or another.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 31, 2004)

I think Tom would be a fascinating person to be around. Just think of all the stories he could tell. And I bet the singing wouldn't be annoying if you joined in.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 1, 2005)

Well, here's my take. I think that as a normal human, Tom would get supremely annoying with all his singing and what-have-you. But, probably as an immortal whatever-the-heck, he would occupy some kind of weird place in your hindbrain where you would start to not notice/care.


----------



## Master of maps (Apr 28, 2008)

he spontaniously breaks out in song to often....


----------

